# PS edits not showing up in Lr!



## Joy Sh (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi, I recently upgraded to LR Classic cc ( I was previously using the old LR classic version 6) and I also upgraded to PS 2020. Now when I take a photo from LR and choose "edit in photoshop 2020" and work on it, I hit save and the edited tiff is not showing up in LR. It is not a sort issue, I checked and double checked.  I tried resetting all the preferences, it didn't help. When I try to import the  tiff photo with the edits, it says "photo in catalog" but its not anywhere!! I'm so frustrated. Cannot find any solution online. Just discovered this forum so hoping I will find some answers here. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 11, 2020)

Joy Sh said:


> Hi, I recently upgraded to LR Classic cc ( I was previously using the old LR classic version 6) and I also upgraded to PS 2020. Now when I take a photo from LR and choose "edit in photoshop 2020" and work on it, I hit save and the edited tiff is not showing up in LR. It is not a sort issue, I checked and double checked.  I tried resetting all the preferences, it didn't help. When I try to import the  tiff photo with the edits, it says "photo in catalog" but its not anywhere!! I'm so frustrated. Cannot find any solution online. Just discovered this forum so hoping I will find some answers here.
> 
> Thank you!


When I encounter this, I usually find that I am working out of the recently imported collection.
In the library, go to the folder where the original is actually stored and you will probably find it there.


----------



## Joy Sh (Aug 11, 2020)

Jimmsp said:


> When I encounter this, I usually find that I am working out of the recently imported collection.
> In the library, go to the folder where the original is actually stored and you will probably find it there.


I am in the folder where the original is stored and its just not there.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 11, 2020)

Joy Sh said:


> Hi, I recently upgraded to LR Classic cc ( I was previously using the old LR classic version 6) and I also upgraded to PS 2020. Now when I take a photo from LR and choose "edit in photoshop 2020" and work on it, I hit save and the edited tiff is not showing up in LR. It is not a sort issue, I checked and double checked.  I tried resetting all the preferences, it didn't help. When I try to import the  tiff photo with the edits, it says "photo in catalog" but its not anywhere!! I'm so frustrated. Cannot find any solution online. Just discovered this forum so hoping I will find some answers here.
> 
> Thank you!


You may have encountered the 'capitalisation problem', but first things first. If Lightroom says that the photo is in the catalog, then the photo is in the catalog. Have you tried going to 'All Photographs' and sorting by file name? That should show the photo side by side with the original.


----------



## Joy Sh (Aug 11, 2020)

ok so update, found the problem- but now I have a new problem! So Basically, all my photos are stored on my D drive. But that drive is coming up twice in LR- the original is where all the photos are, and then any time I make an edit in photoshop, its saving the edits to a new folder (with the same date as the original) on the SECOND D drive!! Why is my d drive duplicate? ?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 11, 2020)

Joy Sh said:


> ok so update, found the problem- but now I have a new problem! So Basically, all my photos are stored on my D drive. But that drive is coming up twice in LR- the original is where all the photos are, and then any time I make an edit in photoshop, its saving the edits to a new folder (with the same date as the original) on the SECOND D drive!! Why is my d drive duplicate? ?


This is caused by the "Capitalization problem that Johan referenced.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/capitalization-catalog-error/


----------



## Joy Sh (Aug 11, 2020)

Ok so I did the above and got the folder to combine into one. But when I edit a photo in ps and then save it, it is creating a new folder for it in the duplicate drive in lr and saving it there instead of in the main folder. How do i get rid of the whole duplicate drive that is showing up in lightroom?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 11, 2020)

Did the duplicate drive disappear from Lightroom when you initially fixed the problem? If not, compare the instructions with these: Folders panel displays same hard drive twice
If it did disappear and comes back after edit in Photoshop, then I'm afraid there is no permanent fix. We know what is the problem and how to fix it, but it's a mystery why the problem occurs for some and not for others.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Did the duplicate drive disappear from Lightroom when you initially fixed the problem? If not, compare the instructions with these: Folders panel displays same hard drive twice
> If it did disappear and comes back after edit in Photoshop, then I'm afraid there is no permanent fix. We know what is the problem and how to fix it, but it's a mystery why the problem occurs for some and not for others.



It is the case Capitalization issue that plagues Windows ightroom Classic users. Perhaps it is a bug in Photoshop that is causing a Capitalization issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2020)

clee01l said:


> It is the case Capitalization issue that plagues Windows ightroom Classic users.


It's not a Windows-only issue, it has affected many Mac users as well.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 12, 2020)

It's also not a Photoshop issue. AFAIK, there are also a few plugins that often cause this, and I have also seen reports that suggest that no external editor was involved at all. It's probably something that 'just happens' sometimes, and on case-insensitive systems it's a non-issue. It's just that Lightroom Classic happens to be case-sensitive (and for no obvious reason).


----------



## johnrellis (Aug 22, 2020)

_"It's just that Lightroom Classic happens to be case-sensitive (and for no obvious reason)."_

LR has an architectural flaw in its handling of file-path case. LR supports photos located on both case-sensitive and case-insensitive volumes (though the app can't be installed on a case-sensitive volume). To implement this, LR uses case-sensitive string comparisons when comparing file names and paths, but this isn't correct for paths on case-insensitive volumes.   When comparing paths, LR should first determine the case-sensitivity of the volume, but it doesn't.

This bug most often appears on Windows with share names, on both platforms with folders, and occasionally with .xmp/.XMP sidecars. Plugins also trip over this.  See this bug report:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot..._windows_7_doesnt_ignore_case_of_folder_names 

In hindsight, if I were an Adobe architect, I would have decreed that case-sensitive volumes weren't supported for photo storage and accepted the cries of outrage from the very small minority of users (typically engineers like me) who wanted to use such volumes.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 23, 2020)

Hmmm! If the problem appears on both MacOS and Windows, I guess this is not an OS problem but yet another side effect of using LUA as a development language (a choice that I'm questioning since years). AFAIK, LUA is case sensitive, so when dealing with file paths and file names in an OS that is not case sensitive, these names and paths should be normalized as soon as possible before writing or after reading them. Probably this has been forgotten in some part of the code.

NB : Under Windows, the NTFs system is actually case-sensitive *BUT* the Windows programming API makes it appear as case-insensitive unless some special flag is enabled. So basically, the Windows file system can be considered as case-insensitive but I don't know what the LUA file handling modules are doing.


----------

